# Closing shop



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I am about ready to close shop.
I am close to be done doing woodworking most of my tools will be for sale.
I plan to stay on LJ site for a while yet.
I have a buyer that is to buy 90% of my tools.
After working for an hour my hands become num and swollen I keep dropping my tools, if I try to work too long my hands keeps me awake all night…Like they say I have done my time.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I think that you're being a little vague. Why do you have this problem? Have you seen a MD ? perhaps this is a minor problem or at least a manageable one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that GMman. 10 years ago a doctor told me to find something else to do because of my knees. Climbing ladders all day is a bit hard on them, but after 40 yrs I'm still at it. Unloader braces are wonderful. Hope you can find some similar relief for your hands.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, but good luck in your adventure.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

sorry to hear your having to shut down…i have problems to with my hands, but i love it to much to stop..thats why i use more power tools and nailers…they do the work and reduce the hand problems…i guess you will find something to do huh….grizz


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Check with a doctor, it might be something simple. Hate to see you go.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

My Doctor told me that I could have a small surgery in my wrists and that could fix that condition, but I seen people that had that surgery and some of their fingers are not moving now, so I decided not to get the surgery.
Topamax my knees are not so good also specially if is humid.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you saying that your MD said that you had carpel tunnel syndrome ? If so get the surgery, its damn near fool prof.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

My father closed his basement shop and gave away all his tools at about age 75, in preparation for moving into a retirement community. But when he got there, he soon built a small shop in the garage, and bought some essential tools for doing house installation and maint tasks.

Maybe it was all a ploy to buy new tools?


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

Why dont you have the surgery and rest a couple of months? I know lots of people that had that surgery abd they all came out ok. I hate to see someone give up woodworking for a small problem.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your problems, GMman!

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Best wishes GMman!


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Yikes buddy! That's awful to hear. I hope you can find a solution to this ailment. Not to put your business in the street, but maybe the numb hands have something to do with the back treatments you told me about.

Get feeling better, and make that buyer sell your tools back!! ;-D

I'll check in with you later to see how you're doing.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had similar problems with my hands, the "buzzing" at night is the worst! I found what upset them the most was hammering and hanging onto power tools. So avoiding those helps. I work at a computer for a living so it is possible the day job and the hobby feed each other when I get a flair up. There is a book I picked up that was helpful - called It's not Carpal Tunnel Syndrome! 
I found the information in it very helpful and it made me aware of some of my posture that was actually affecting my hands. It is worth a read, before you go selling stuff off.

Good luck.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Get a second opinion! Get the surgery!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your problem but it looks as tho you have got a lot of advice here you might want to check out. 
I just checked your projects out - you certainly are gifted. It would be a shame to see that talent lost. (You couldn't just try doing things differently? )


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think you should try physical therapy before jumping the gun.

Barb was troubled with this, & her doctor had her wear wrist splints while sleeping.

A person does some unusual things that harm them while sleeping.

Think it over more thoroughly before quitting. Are you going to get better by quitting woodworking,

or will you still have the pain without woodworking?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Dick "wear wrist splints while sleeping" they the hospital made me two of those way back and I wear them at night even tried to work with the right hand one but it is very hard to work with a splint on your hand it is worst than wearing a very heavy glove.
At night it helps a lot.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe all you need is some rest, & therapy. It may take some time, but what else have we got?

Patience, & time is all you need maybe.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have carpel tunnel in my right wrist. If I move it the wrong way or put to much stress I get that numbing feeling and pain for a few days. Thing is I am only 25 years old and not ready stop anything so I work through it. I plan on getting the surgery someday. Why not, if your quitting this then what do you have to loose? Why live in regret for something you may be able to fix?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GMan. Take care of your self and your health. It looks like a lot of people are not wanting tyou to quit woodworking.

Sorry that you are having problems.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

GMman, I'm not a doctor nor do I know of a similar ailment, so I don't know anything to say along those lines. I'm real sorry about your problem though and my sympathy goes out to you. It seems like maybe you might hang on to your tools a bit longer. Sometimes things just get better over time. I certainly hope they do.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

For the pass few years I have been wearing these to work that is my 3rd set they crack up and I use duct tape to fix them.
The clean on is the one I use to sleep with.
I am due for a new set.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Good luck to you, whichever way you go.

I have those issues, too. I'm going to keep doing as long as I can.

I've started selling off my mechanic tools. My family doesn't know their worth, no sense in waiting.

Just don't quit doing something. It's important to have a reason to get out of bed.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm saddened to hear this GMman. I have arthritis and so have a little experience with pain in the joints. It can take all the fun away, especially in a case as serious as yours. The good news is that there are many other interesting things to do besides woodworking or other handcrafts, so I hope you have other satisfying interests or, if not, that you will find something that suits you.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks to you all I will be ok I will stay on the LJ site, travel a bit more and my wife needs all the help she can so I do the cooking and getting pretty good at it and some of the house work so that with my work outside the house and snow in the winter, my wood burning for heat.
I have no heat in my shop in the winter months so that will give me a break so all may change in the spring if I don't kill myself skating in the winter.
I am going to look more in that surgery.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Read the book. It offers some explanation for why the wraps and supports don't work for many people and that they can actually make things worse.


----------



## swirlsandburls (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi GMman, just another shot at it. My brother is a superb guitar player who had to have the carpal tunnel surgery because of symptoms just like yours. After surgery on both hands and a period of rehab, he is back to 100% of his old capabilities. A really good carpal specialist should be your next phone call! 
Stay encouraged! My brother did not believe it was possible to recover from the malady, but now he swears by the treatment. Advice: do one hand at a time, being able to handle certain…ahem… hygiene issues is easier that way! Blessings
John


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

GMman,

Couple things to be aware of. You seem to use the computer a lot. Be sure you have a real good set up for a chair and keyboard. I switched to a Microsoft Ergonomic keyboard just recently, due to similar issues. You should have adjustable arms on the chair, and make sure your hands can rest on the hand rest in front of the keys. The keyboard may cause more issues than the woodwork.

Definitely consider the surgery. Also, a trip to a physical therapist, especially one who specializes in hands (we have a friend who does that) may be useful.

Putting those wrists to complete rest for a month or two, including stopping use of the keyboard, might work as well. Most often, we are abusing our wrists and just don't know it. I try to limit my hand work in the shop for just that reason, since my left hand seems to have an issue.

I wouldn't give up woodworking, give it a rest for awhile, concentrate on rehabilitating the wrists, and consider the surgery. Getting surgery for me would be a calamity, so I concentrate on avoiding the abuse of my wrists.

Best of luck…..........

Jim


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

GMman, there is another thread going on about carpel tunnel, which it sounds like you have. My father who's been welding for 30+ years had his hands go numb and pain so he finally got the surgery and it's the best thing he's done he said. It's working out great for him. As well as many others. So, who got this surgery who's hands are not moving now? How long ago did they have it? With the success rate of these surgeries now, I think it's worth reconsidering. I believe there is even a doctor who performs the surgery here as a member of LJ's. Maybe you should talk to "bonehead", who does these surgeries and ask more questions if you really want to reconsider. If not, good luck and sorry to hear you have to give up woodworking.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

GMan, I'm not a psychiatrist but it sounds like there is something going on other then the hands? I mean that if I had a difficulty such as yours I would find a way to continue my passion…so I was thinking that perhaps you are burned out on this hobby?

Needless to say, as stated so elegantly above, you will certainly be missed from here should you go.

I would recommend a hiatus away from woodworking….a vacation of sorts…..then try it again and see if you can make it fun again…if that doesn't work…then I would dispose of my tools….don't be too hasty now…but either way you decide…good luck and well wishes.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

Get the carpal tunnel surgery, man. As RTB said, it's damn near foolproof. And if you're the one-in-a-billion whose surgery takes a bad turn…..hell, you can't use your hands to do what you like to do now, so what have you lost?

Had both of mine done a few years ago. Can't imagine what it would be like now if I hadn't. Don't screw around with braces, injections or exercises.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Hi GMman,
Wasn't aware of your hands not functioning well, and I hope you stay with us on site. We'll look forward to your posts.
Jack*


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Before you quite watch this


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Best wishes to you, fellow LJ!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

After I left my first response I looked more into the surgery for myself. As I said I have bad carpel tunnel in my right hand/wrist and I am only 25. I worked at a car wash for 6 years and prewashed cars with a high pressure wand with my right hand. My boss who owned the car wash had to have the surgery twice I think. That is what has kept me from getting it. I didn't want to have to go back to get again. I have learned to live around it but I get many times when I sleep on it wrong or put to much stress on and it gives me pain for days. I am young and stupid enough to tough through it but there is no doubt I will have to do something someday. I am sure as heck not going to quit anything else. I have all ready had to quit bowling which was at one time my life and favorite hobby. I know what its like to quit something you love and I so badly would like to be able to bowl again. However I can always go back to bowling, if you sell your shop tools your loosing a lot more then a bowling ball. If your all ready wearing two braces and having that much pain then whats the worst that can happen from the surgery?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Mike for the YouTube video I saw him before, what a moral.
Buddies I am not crying here like I said in one of my comments I will let it go for a while and maybe in a few months I may be ok, now if I work for a half hour with tools like circular saw, 18V cordless drill, routers so on and then I keep dropping stuff and maybe hurting myself, also not sleeping at night is the worst for me.
I will be on the site keeping in touch.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

GMman I have the same problem, wakes me up at night hands actually ache not just falling asleep, but that too. They tell me surgery is the only option but I've got a friend that had it done that I work in the shop with. We did the same jobs pretty much. It helped one hand and made is other one a misery. So I don't know what advice to give you. I wear the splints to bed, sometimes they help, mostly they don't. The more I use my hands the worse it is, so I know what it's like. Yea I drop stuff and it hurts and I have to shake my hands all the time just reading the damn newspaper because that even makes them go numb, right? But I'm living with it. Yea, it's a bitch, but like the guy in the video, it could be a lot worse, be thankful you got two arms and two legs and can hold a tool even if it's for a little while. If its that bad, go on sick leave if you're working for someone, if not, go on SSD. There are always options Pal. Don't ever forget that. Your bud, mike ps- using the computer as much as you do is probably one of the worst things you can be doing. Sorry but thats what they told me.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Gman, don't be to hasty to get rid of your stuff. I think of a few of my local mentors. I remember one saying when I was first getting started "Come up to my place I have a jig set at just the right angle". He did and taught me a lot on how to use a table saw. He let me do the work I needed on his saw all the while teaching me a trick or two. Good Luck.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

GMman, don't give up just yet. I have the same problem, and got it better with 500 mg Naprosyn 3 times a day for 2 weeks. It's worse in cold weather. I'll expect it to come back next winter. I wonder what would happen if I was someplace colder than southern California? Look online for ergonomic computer usage positions. I had all kinds of trouble with back pain also, until my company ergo people came out and made my department order the stuff I needed. That cleared it up.


----------



## woodman1549 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Gman I know we haven't talked before but get everythin checked first and maybe its a pinched nerve. I'm not a doctor just make sure Gman good luck! Mark


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

GMan, I'm a doctor; I've seen many people (especially carpenters) with this condition; it sounds like you have carpal tunnel syndrome; the surgery is very simple, short and easy. My ex-wife's father is a carpenter who had carpal tunnel syndrome with symptoms like yours; it nearly crippled him, but after the surgery he has been back to work for years now.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an appointment with my doctor for a complete check up Sept.2/10.
I will also get him to send me to see a specialist.
I maybe good as new next spring.


----------



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

I hear you GMman, l am having simular problems me it is dieabetic problems feet went numb, now since spring ends of fingers and joints in both hands swelled round bunbs, l am near to giving up but can't seem to do it.
I would close shop up keep tools and take some form of theraspy and in 12 months time if no better than close if you think is best but what ever you do wish the best to you my friend


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope all goes the way you want it to go Gman when you visit the doctor and everything. 
good luck!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Man o man did not know that I had so many fine friends here I thank you so much all of you.
What a great site LJ.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I am glad to read that you have decided to wait it out and see if there are things that can be done before giving up. My time in the shop is also very limited by health problems-I can only work for a few minutes at a time, but as long as I can have those few minutes, I won't give them up! I am only just starting. Stay safe, take care of yourself, and do what makes you happy when you can.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Research and evaluate all your options then make the choice that makes you happy.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Steve Goode over at Scrollsaw Workshop ( http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/ ) just had carpal tunnel surgery a week or so back … I think he is back at work already.

I'm in the computer software business, and a young programmer who used to work for our company had a bad case of carpal tunnel. She wore braces, tried all kinds of treatments, etc. and nothing helped. She saw surgeon, had the procedure done, and was back at work in about three weeks.

Of course, every case is different, so recovery times, etc. may vary, but it is worth checking out.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I too am supposed to wear braces 24/7 but do not. I work through the pains and hope the nights are kind. I will not give in to even the thought that I can not do something because of disabilities. When a simple hand shake will painfully linger for hours I go to work… just me.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

do you have any dignity gmman??? think about what you're doing! hows your ego feeling? I'll die with my chisel in my hand! or if i had your pain, i'll die with the chisel in my foot!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm from the other camp. I think taking a break is just fine. I hope that after your rest, you can come back stronger than ever. Sometimes these things happen for a reason and it sounds like you've already got a lot going on. Maybe this will help you to take stock of what you should focus on going forward and allow you to be confident you did what was best for you and your family. Good luck and I hope that you feel better.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

GMMan,
Rest, get your surgery done and get back to woodworking… everyone has something… we can overcome it with a little determination and a good doctor!
Ellen


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Sorry you is closing shop. Maybe you should try another doctor.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

The braces you show look like torture devices.

This is similar to the splint Barb used.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Years ago I had such pain in my hands and wrists at night that I could not sleep.
(I had been an heavy equipment mechanic for over 20 years)
I had a surgeon who told me that I needed surgery fro carpal tunnel syndrome. 
I refused and I and other people around me prayed for my condition. 
Praise God the pain is gone and has been gone for many years.(about 15 or so)

I hard a similar experience with a multiple shoulder injury. I screwed up my right shoulder several times during the years at work.
When two surgeons told me that the rotator cuff was totally destroyed and that I need immediate surgery, if I did do it I would be able to use my arm at all.
Again I and other people prayed for me and now (about three years later) my shoulder is perfectly fine. 
I have no pain, I have full movement and full strength
I went to see the surgeons and they told me that what had happened to me was impossible. 
With God nothing is impossible.
Hallelu Yah!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

G man I also believe in miracles and will keep you in my prayers.


----------

